# Autotrail Badger



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

One of these caught my eye today and I have arranged a test drive on Monday, I realised that they are quite small, but as I do most of my motorhoming alone these days I consider that it will be just what I am looking for. Any advice or comments would be most welcome


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Many thanks for the possitive reply I received from a previous MHF member


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

*Badger*

We rented an Autotrail Badger before we bought our own van, and found it surprisingly roomy because of the squarish design. Lots of room for storage but I think the overcab bed had been converted to a cupboard, which took loads of clobber. We slept widthwise and that gave enough room even for my 6ft 3 hubby. We liked it enough to ask how much he reckoned it would fetch if he sold it, but it had done a phenominal milage and was very tatty, so we thought the £15000 he wanted was rather excessive.

Main disadvantage was the engine. It wasn't a turbo diesel, and we nearly got stuck in the field used as carpark for Alnwick Castle, as it barely had the gumph to pull us out. With John pushing we just made it! Also took a long time to gain speed, and only touched 70 under the most favourable conditions. It was very pleasant to sit between the lorries, who gave us plenty of room, and toddle along at a leisurely speed, but suggest you drive it before you buy. It possibly comes with alternative engines, I don't know. The one we rented was an N reg.

Best wishes
Louise


----------

